# hydra in my shrimp tank



## onyx (Sep 14, 2007)

I have hydra in my shrimp tank and they are multiplying quickly. Does anybody know how to get rid of them without harming my crystal red shrimp? I've read that ghost shrimp will eat them. Any other ideas or experiences?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Feed the tank less, and do more water changes so there is less debree floating around the tank for them to eat.

They shouldn't really hurt the shrimp. I had CRS in a tank with lots of hydras, and I still got baby shrimp growing up just fine.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I use asolene spixi snails to get rid of hydras in my shrimp only tanks. These snails will eat them right off the glass and are to slow to harm shrimp. I have them with my crs along with my other shrimp species to keep the hydra in check. There is someone currently selling them in the swap and shop thread


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Oblongshrimp, mind sharing a picture of the snail? Will come in handy when I have Hydras.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.applesnail.net/content/species/asolene_asolene_spixi.htm

here is some info on them


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks. Hmm... it's a kind of Apple Snail. Don't think I have those near my place.


----------

